# Book Club



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I work with a bookstore chain here and love reading. I was wondering if anyone knew of a book club that I could be part of or if anyone would like to start one off?

We could meet twice a month and just have serious/very fun discussions. I read everything from Amis to Dan Brown so everyone is welcome. 

I am currently reading this YA book If I Stay by Gayle Forman and have recently finished reading and loved Fredrick Forsyth's The Odessa File. 

Thanks,
Ipshi


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Ipshi,

Im heading over to the bookstore this evening to find a good read. Will let you know what I come up with. Doubt I'd be of any use in a book club though, I barely find time to sit down and read a book so it usually takes me ages to finish one, unless I'm traveling!


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi you might want to join these guys #TwitBookClub - Home


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

@pamela -- thats great... please do let me know what u get... would love to have someone to talk about books to... im so lost out here 

@terf -- thanks so so so much


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are many book clubs that meet in Dubai. Take a look at Time Out for details of some of them.

The Twitbook club is meeting next week. 

-


----------



## Conversationalist (Sep 1, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I work with a bookstore chain here and love reading. I was wondering if anyone knew of a book club that I could be part of or if anyone would like to start one off?
> 
> ...



Hello, Ipshi !

I am glad to come across a book-lover. I am an avid and voracious reader myself and love to discuss books with other enthusiasts. 

Also, I have many books which I'd like to share with willing readers. 

Do get in touch at your convenience.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hello con...

what kind of books do u like to read? and where r u based out of right now?


----------



## Conversationalist (Sep 1, 2010)

Ipshi, 

I just updated my earlier confusing profile; I live and work in Dubai. 

As to what kind of books I read...well, mostly I read Mysteries & Thrillers, Psychological Suspense & Espionage, Science Fiction & Fantasy, Biographies & Travelogues, Humour & Satire, Real-Life Adventure, and a whole lot of Popular Science genre with a special emphasis on Artificial Intelligence and other related emerging technologies.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW! that sounds sooo interesting? Anything ur reading right now?? im reading this book called into thin air by jon krakauer... u shud check it out... its amazing!


----------



## Conversationalist (Sep 1, 2010)

Ipshi, 

I already have that book and it's been on my reading list for quite a while. I should be getting to it soon. 

At the moment, I am reading one called 'Naked Economics - Undressing the Dismal Science' by Charles Wheelan. It's simply the best book out there for anyone who wants to understand the intellectual underpinnings of economics. Economics affects us all, and Wheelan makes his book highly informative as well as delightfully entertaining. I am half-way through it and loving it already.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

EEEks i hate economics!! however, I did like Freakonomics, have u read that? i prefer knowing bout things from that point of view... what do u think bout it?


----------



## Conversationalist (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, this book is quite similar to 'Freakonomics' in the sense that it approaches economics from a layman's perspective, and discusses how that arcane discipline affects us all, but this book is much more, and I repeat, much more informative as well as entertaining than 'Freakonomics.'

It is not easy to write a book about economics which is informative AND entertaining. 'Naked Economics' is going to get my five-star rating, which is a rare thing. 

On a different note, I'd like to share some excellent book excerpts with you. Is there some place I can e-mail them to you ?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

u can PM me now, right? id love to share excerpts


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

...wow.. and im desperately trying to get back to my reading habit..!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

:ranger: hey sammy... whats stopping u? lack of time?


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

ipshi said:


> :ranger: hey sammy... whats stopping u? lack of time?


Its the internet!!!!
I do read though when i travel. 2 weeks back I was travelling around India and I read a novel - "the heart shaped box". I bought a few autobiographies that I always wanted to read and teh moment i touch down in Dubai, it went into my cupboard...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

what kind of autobiographies... there r sooo many books i am surrounded by that i want to read but i just dont get the time


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

On a slightly different note, does Dubai have libraries like back home where you can rent books for free for a period of time? I'm sick of buying books for 35-50 AED a pop and only lasting a couple of sessions by the pool. I seriously doubt there will be anything for free here, but even if it's cheaper than buying each time I'd be happier!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

on the risk of being considered a traitor to my brand... how about House of Prose in IBN and Jumeirah? They have 'previously owned' books for 10-20 dhs that you can return for half the amount... really dunno about the libraries... but lemme see if i can find out more...


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

ipshi said:


> on the risk of being considered a traitor to my brand... how about House of Prose in IBN and Jumeirah? They have 'previously owned' books for 10-20 dhs that you can return for half the amount... really dunno about the libraries... but lemme see if i can find out more...


I had a look in there very briefly, do they pay you to take your old books off you too? It's nothing intellectual i read, normally just romantic, girly trashy books, like Marian Keyes or Sophie Kinsella. I've never read so much since I moved here, I wish I could be as interested in my study books! However UK pensions are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i really dont know about buying older books... tho i am thinking of putting a flea market-style stall for my old books here  wanna join in?


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

i don't have many at the moment but they are building up!! i know when i first got here Elphaba had a charity book sale which if I had thought about it at the time would've been a god send!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you ladies have any fiction books that you'd like to sell or just give away, please call me 
I'm trying to build a sort of mini library of books and DVDs so would love to add to my collection


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i wud call u if i knew ur number... tho now u know mine so i guess the proverbial ball is u know where... what kind of books do u like?

but this charity book sale sounds so good... lets see if we can get it together again?


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

ipshi said:


> what kind of autobiographies... there r sooo many books i am surrounded by that i want to read but i just dont get the time


I got "my Experiments with truth" and "Mein Kampf", and another book called "the story of philosophy"(That is not an autobiography. Its just philosophical literature outlining teh lives and teachings of various philosophers.)


----------

